

What gofmt -r can do for you - cjh_
http://talks.godoc.org/github.com/sunfmin/talks/2013/gofmt.slide

======
255martyn
This is great. I want a tool like this for other languages.

------
rartichoke
I don't get it, isn't it doing a basic find/replace that is available in any
reasonable editor?

~~~
cjh_
It is doing something a little smarter than that, as gofmt understands the
language it is parsing it rather than just a textual find/replace.

The interesting thing here is that you can make your other tools use this, it
makes writing tools around go a lot easier.

~~~
rartichoke
Yeah I know what gofmt does, it's useful for code formatting and getting you
95% of the way there on api changes but in the slide presentation linked above
he mostly just replaces method names and things of that nature.

